# اللغة العربية الفصحى



## طالب فلزات (21 أغسطس 2008)

*اللغة العربية الفصحى*​ 
*لكوننا مهندسين عرب أتمنى أن تكون مشاركاتنا وردودنا بالمنتدى باللغة العربية الفصحى وذلك من باب حبها والحفاظ عليها **( وذلك قدر الإمكان )*​


----------



## مهند اللقاني (7 سبتمبر 2008)

لك ما طلبت يا اخانا قدر المستطاع


----------



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على مرورك أخى مهند اللقاني


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يعتبر ملتقى المهندسين العرب من أوائل من نادى بضرورة الحفاظ على اللغة العربية ويوجد به قسم خاص بتعريب الهندسة


----------



## طالب فلزات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اعلم عن وجود هذا القسم اخى هانى ولكن ما دفعنىلكتابة ذلك هوكثرة الردود بغير العربية بدون داعى


----------

